# steel I beam



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

i'm building dedicated room for my HT in my basement, i have big question I have steel I beam in center of basement, and in is top of one wall of theater i did staggerd stud constuction and attached top plate 2x6 to steel beam will this be a problem just wondering will i lose my sound proofing or dynamics in my HT ALSO BUILDING FLOATING FLOOR, and acoustical ceiling tiles with outer soffits I really could use some help


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to the HTS.

It isn't a good idea to attach it directly. It'll transmit more sound than you think. They do make isolation clips to deal with this kind of thing. As long as you're going to the point you are for good iso, I hate to see you waste it here.

Bryan


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

bpape said:


> Welcome to the HTS.
> 
> It isn't a good idea to attach it directly. It'll transmit more sound than you think. They do make isolation clips to deal with this kind of thing. As long as you're going to the point you are for good iso, I hate to see you waste it here.
> 
> Bryan


thanks for the reply so what do you think would be a good solution ? isolation clips attatching to beam down to plate? i'm a little confused


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It would all depend on specific sizes, clearances, what you're doing with the rest of the ceiling, etc. Can you post a dimensioned sketch and/or a pic? 

Bryan


----------

